# How many of you ladies can Wheelie/Manny/Bunny Hop?



## norwish (Feb 22, 2010)

I'm having the hardest time in the world accomplishing any of those three. Lets add lifting the rear wheel. I think I'd feel a lot more confident on the trails if I was able to do any of these. So ladies! How many of you can do it? How long did it take you to learn?


----------



## connie (Mar 16, 2004)

If we are talking wheelies and manuals and bunny hops sufficient to get over trail obstacles - yes. But say, riding more than about 3 pedal strokes in a wheelie? Rarely get past that, but then again, I've never come up with a purpose for doing that outside of showing off. 

Personally - I learned in a Dirt Series clinic years ago as a student (now I'm a coach for the Dirt Series). Once I had it broken down for me step by step, it all made sense (I had been trying for years before that). And I was able to pull it off in the clinic, so really it only took a short amount of time with a good instructor. (Like less than an hour). Of course, then once you get the feeling and understanding of how to do it, you have to practice it a bunch to be consistent enough to apply it well on the trail.


----------



## motochick (Jun 22, 2010)

Grew up with a bunch of boys so I have been doing them since i was a kid. I also used to ride curbs for fun. It will make riding the trails more fun, just being able to lift the front wheel a little will make some things smoother. Practice!

Brenda


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

Front wheel lifts and just being able to unweight the front wheel are hugely useful trail skills. I'd love to be able to manual off an obstacle but I haven't gotten the hang of that one yet.


----------



## norwish (Feb 22, 2010)

I can lift the front wheel enough to clear a small log/big branch, but I can't hold it. I just feel like I have very little strength; which I know isn't the case! 
I guess I'll just have to practice.


----------



## MtbRN (Jun 8, 2006)

Lifting the front wheel isn't about strength, its about timing and weight shifting. Try it first going up a hill-- just shift your weight toward the back of the bike, pedal, and the front wheel lifts up with almost no effort. All you need to do is just pull back on the handlebars. That is what you are trying to accomplish on the flat. Get in a low gear, shift your weight toward the back of the saddle, pedal hard one revolution forward and pull back on the bars. Your front wheel will pop up with way less effort than you expect, so don't pull back too hard the first few times!

The hard part is getting the timing of all the above right. Then lots of practice to figure out how to control where you are going to set the front wheel down 

I learned the beginnings of a wheelie, bunny hop and rear wheel lift in a one day clinic for women riders. Then practiced. I still cant do much of a trackstand though.


----------



## connie (Mar 16, 2004)

MtbRN said:


> Lifting the front wheel isn't about strength, its about timing and weight shifting.


Totally agree. If you can stand up while riding your bike, you have plenty of strength to do it. If someone tells you to pull up on the front wheel, you're usually talking to a guy who just doesn't know how to explain what they are doing!


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

*raises hand*

Don't really remember when I learned to do each, but the wheelie came first, followed by the bunny hop and then the back wheel hop.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

I really want a manual too! But here's the best tips I've seen on front wheel lift, from alison Dunlap:


----------



## Indysteel (Jan 3, 2011)

Thanks for posting that link; it's very helpful. I took a clinic recently for new riders but I don't recall being taught to use a "power stroke" to get my front wheel up. I think that's the element I'm missing so I'll have to try that during my next drills session.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

After years of road cycling, I learned to be proficient at track stands at stop lights. I transfered that skill to mountain biking ... pardon my ignorance but is a bunny hop the same as a track stand? 
As for wheelies, I can pop my front tire over obstacles. I can jump table tops and small gaps which apparently is harder to do in platforms but I'm building up that skill with practice


----------



## connie (Mar 16, 2004)

Indysteel said:


> Thanks for posting that link; it's very helpful. I took a clinic recently for new riders but I don't recall being taught to use a "power stroke" to get my front wheel up. I think that's the element I'm missing so I'll have to try that during my next drills session.


That's because there is more than one way to do a front wheel lift. When you're adding in that power stroke, that's for slow speed obstacles and is basically using wheelie technique. The manual technique is focusing on shifting your weight to bring the front wheel up and is easier when you have more momentum.


----------



## connie (Mar 16, 2004)

cyclelicious said:


> After years of road cycling, I learned to be proficient at track stands at stop lights. I transfered that skill to mountain biking ... pardon my ignorance but is a bunny hop the same as a track stand?


Nope. A bunny hop is used to jump over obstacles. It should be a front wheel lift, flowing very quickly into a rear wheel lift to hop front wheel then rear wheel over an obstacle. (like a bunny hopping over something...)

Though lots of people will say they are doing a bunny hop when what they are actually doing is a level lift - meaning they are just jumping to lift both wheels up at the same time to clear an obstacle. Which works fine in many instances, but it's a different technique.


----------



## norwish (Feb 22, 2010)

Thanks for the links/tips/advice everyone! 
Now excuse me while I go practice.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

connie said:


> Totally agree. If you can stand up while riding your bike, you have plenty of strength to do it. If someone tells you to pull up on the front wheel, you're usually talking to a guy who just doesn't know how to explain what they are doing!


Dang, where is that "like" button?


----------



## Indysteel (Jan 3, 2011)

connie said:


> That's because there is more than one way to do a front wheel lift. When you're adding in that power stroke, that's for slow speed obstacles and is basically using wheelie technique. The manual technique is focusing on shifting your weight to bring the front wheel up and is easier when you have more momentum.


Okay; that makes sense. I'll be honest, I've never heard the term "manual" before reading this thread. I assume, however, that that's what we were taught at the clinic.


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

Excellent thread idea! Thanks! It almost needs a sticky!


----------



## miatagal96 (Jul 5, 2005)

Good instruction,then practice was the key to learning to wheelie for me. I was having trouble getting over larger logs, so I asked an accomplished rider to teach me to wheelie as a trade for a bike stem (not a lot of clinics available here). He taught me the power stroke with the legs, which helped a lot. I tried for a while to get to the point where I could pedal some distance in a wheelie, but had trouble with control and fell on my butt too many times (it hurts). Like Connie, I never saw a huge useful purpose to being able to wheelie longer distances, so I gave up trying that. I concentrated my practice on getting the timing down so I could do logs -- first on small logs that I could do anyway, then bigger ones.

Now, I have to learn to do smaller logs faster. That's a different technique--the guys tell me that you just compress, ram into them and pop over them. I can do that for extremely small logs, but I think I need a little more quality instruction than that before trying it on larger logs.

The other thing I need to learn is better turning technique.The other day I followed a downhill racer down a flowy, twisty, singletrack x-c trail. Boy was he graceful in the turns! In the end, I couldn't keep up. Same thing happened on the same trail earlier this season when I was following another really accomplished rider. I tried pushing my envelope on the turns a little more the other day and ended up washing the front wheel out twice, so it's clear I have to improve my technique (and tires--he had more aggressive tires than I did).


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

Start with the Manual....

Ride off a curb do the standard plop the front wheel down then plop the back wheel down...

Now stand up and ride off the curb ( about 10 kph)...as your front wheel gets close to the curb...push the bike forward with your hands....your butt will have to go back and down...

Notice the front wheel takes longer to hit the ground...voila your first tiny little manual.


----------



## connie (Mar 16, 2004)

Indysteel said:


> Okay; that makes sense. I'll be honest, I've never heard the term "manual" before reading this thread. I assume, however, that that's what we were taught at the clinic.


Both result in riding along (from anywhere from a moment to cruising down the street) with the front wheel in the air. But the "wheelie" is when you are pedaling to help get you there (and sustain your momentum if you are trying to hold a wheelie for a while), while a manual is just weight shifting and balance - you are coasting with the front wheel lofted.


----------



## FrdSHOx3 (Sep 10, 2009)

I can do only a small wheelie, yes and on the manny and bunny hop, use them lots.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

connie said:


> Nope. A bunny hop is used to jump over obstacles. It should be a front wheel lift, flowing very quickly into a rear wheel lift to hop front wheel then rear wheel over an obstacle. (like a bunny hopping over something...)
> 
> Though lots of people will say they are doing a bunny hop when what they are actually doing is a level lift - meaning they are just jumping to lift both wheels up at the same time to clear an obstacle. Which works fine in many instances, but it's a different technique.


Thanks for clarifying! I can do a level lift. Mastering bunny hops will be my goal for 2012


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

miatagal96 said:


> Now, I have to learn to do smaller logs faster. That's a different technique--the guys tell me that you just compress, ram into them and pop over them. I can do that for extremely small logs, but I think I need a little more quality instruction than that before trying it on larger logs.
> 
> .


That is really bad advice....

You lift the front wheel on to the top of the log....maybe a bit higher if you can...

Then as it rolls over and off you press down on the handle bars and pop up with the feet...the rear tire then rolls up and over the log.

Done correctly it is very smooth, and momentum is your friend.


----------



## connie (Mar 16, 2004)

jeffscott said:


> That is really bad advice....


I've got to agree that "compress and ram into them" sounds like a recipe for disaster...

Maybe what they meant was incorporating that compress *before* you get to the log and then you're using that rebound to help lift the front wheel. And that if you're getting the front wheel unweighted or just a little off the ground, that will help you roll over something even if you don't get your front wheel all the way up and over it. (Obviously if you can set your front wheel down on top of whatever you want to clear, then you are all set!)

But if you're compressing as you ram into something you want to go over, you might be doing that without your bike...


----------



## miatagal96 (Jul 5, 2005)

connie said:


> I've got to agree that "compress and ram into them" sounds like a recipe for disaster...


Yep.....that's why I indicated the need for more quality instruction :winker:


----------



## TheotherH (Jan 21, 2004)

Can do bunny hops and manuals but wheelies are still not working for me; I just want to do a wheelie to show off to my hubby and 22 year old nephews


----------



## motochick (Jun 22, 2010)

Once you have mastered the bunny hop, try moving the rear end to either side. When on a boring section of trail, I like to bunny hop and kick my rear end to one side or the other and aim for a bush to tap with my tire. Again, something we did as kids.


----------



## Nerdgirl (Mar 13, 2007)

I tried to learn how to properly bunnyhop (sometimes called a J-hop) for years with little success. I kept trying to pull up with my arms, rather than using a weight shift.

I got close when Leigh Donovan did a clinic at the Women's Weekend at Ray's ("rock the body"). I really mastered the movement at the Women's Weekend at Joyride150 (with flat pedals). There will be another one in Jan/Feb, norwish - you should go. Cyclelicious - there will be another bunnyhop clinic there - you should do it too. One thing I found was quite helpful was a lot of time on the pump track. Going over rollers is a similar movement.

I still can't do manuals. I can get the wheel up for a wheelie (quarter-punch), but I can't keep it going.

I think I just don't practice enough.


----------



## aerius (Nov 20, 2010)

miatagal96 said:


> Now, I have to learn to do smaller logs faster. That's a different technique--the guys tell me that you just compress, ram into them and pop over them. I can do that for extremely small logs, but I think I need a little more quality instruction than that before trying it on larger logs.


That's an old school technique from the rigid bike days for launching the bike and getting a fair bit of airtime off of tree roots, small logs, rocks, or speedbumps. You load & compress the front tire coming up to the obstacle, then as you hit you use it to get extra pop for the front, then the rear tire hits lightly and bounces up to level your bike and set a good flight position. *DO NOT* try it on a log that's more than 2-3 inches across or you risk having a spectacular crash, you'll get airtime alright but the landing will truly suck.

Where this technique is useful is if you have several larger tree roots spaced out over a total of a bike length or so. You could ride over the whole thing, but it would be a fairly bumpy ride or you might have to slow down quite a bit. Or you could do it the fun way and use the first root as a ramp to launch your bike over the rest of them. You do of course have to be going at a decent speed to make it work.


----------



## brandykill (Feb 6, 2008)

I thought I was doing it correctly for a long time, yet still was not able to clear many items on the trail. I was frusterated. Then in april I attended a Dirt Series camp, and recieved the correct instruction. I am now able to clear things I was unable to before. I am more confident in my riding as well. I plan on attending a Dirt Series camp every year now. Candace and the girls do it right. Fun stuff.


----------



## norwish (Feb 22, 2010)

Nerdgirl said:


> I got close when Leigh Donovan did a clinic at the Women's Weekend at Ray's ("rock the body"). I really mastered the movement at the Women's Weekend at Joyride150 (with flat pedals). There will be another one in Jan/Feb, norwish - you should go.


A clinic would be amazing! I just wish I didn't have to wait that long.


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

i only seem to be able to do wheelies on accident


----------



## annamagpie (Jun 5, 2009)

Hey this is an excellent thread. I just got back from a Better Ride women's camp and this was THE best thing that I learned there. Ok, I learned the technique--i still need lots o'practice! But having this thread to reinforce what I learned--wow--thanks everyone! By the way I cannot recomend Better Ride enough. It was PHENOMENAL.


----------



## Stunt4Life (Jun 11, 2011)

I have no idea why I cant steer a wheelie. I can wheelie a sportbike all day but cant wheelie a mtn bike for more than 10feet without falling to one side or the other. I can bunny hop at least 1ft and can stoppie well tho.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Nerdgirl said:


> I got close when Leigh Donovan did a clinic at the Women's Weekend at Ray's ("rock the body"). I really mastered the movement at the Women's Weekend at Joyride150 (with flat pedals). There will be another one in Jan/Feb, norwish - you should go. Cyclelicious - there will be another bunnyhop clinic there - you should do it too. One thing I found was quite helpful was a lot of time on the pump track. Going over rollers is a similar movement.
> 
> .


In door bike parks like Joyride 150 certainly have merit as places to practice a variety of skills. The women's clinic also has an appeal (even though its 6 months away!) but nothing beats just taking advantage of the environment wherever you ride. When I am riding on the road to get to trails I try to find technical opportunities such as riding the lengths of curbs, riding down flights of stairs, practicing bunny hops of flat surfaces... its all good. We have a pump track too and I agree it's a wonderful skill builder and great workout!


----------



## TheotherH (Jan 21, 2004)

cyclelicious said:


> ...but nothing beats just taking advantage of the environment wherever you ride. When I am riding on the road to get to trails I try to find technical opportunities such as riding the lengths of curbs, riding down flights of stairs, practicing bunny hops of flat surfaces..!


I agree. I practice bunny hops over branches on the trail or speed bumps on pavement.


----------



## godsang (May 24, 2010)

I took the Better Ride clinic with Gene Hamilton too. It helped me so much. I learned that doing wheelies is not about strength at all. To figure out the timing of wheelies, try this: Stand to the left of the bike and hold both handlebars. Put your right leg over the bike and on the right pedal. Push down on the pedal but stand still and just hold the bike. The bike will want to roll forward, but since you're holding it, it'll have to go up instead. The front wheel of the bike will rise up in the air simply from the downward pressure of your foot on the pedal. This gives you the feel for it. You can then translate it to riding. It's called a pedal wheelie. It's so useful as you're going up a long gradual hill and suddenly approach an uphill log. Time your speed and pedal strokes so that just as you get to the log, you can push down with your pedal, and pull up on the bars at the same time. Practice it while going toward a curb. If you can even get the front wheel off the ground an inch, that's better than not pulling up on the bars at all.


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

i can do a mini quick wheelie, enough to get me over smaller stuff. i just cant do the sustained 12 inches in the air and riding with the wheel up like some of the big boys do!


----------



## fastnfurious (Jul 8, 2011)

I didn't learn till I took the Trek Dirt Series. Front wheel lifts and manuals alone were worth the price of the class. Previously had a pro male teacher---he just pulls up on the bars which didn't work for me at all. Far better to leverage with butt, hips, legs and feet!


----------



## Keto (Jul 26, 2011)

Great thread, subscribed! Learned how to lift front
wheel when I was a kid but got a little rusty being
off a bike for decades.


----------



## pingey37 (Aug 1, 2011)

really great info. i just started riding last month and feel like i'm starting to make progress and all your advice helped a lot. i did my first few real logs yesterday (still small, but you could verifiably call them logs). i'm not sure if what i'm doing is correct though... coming up to it, i make sure my right pedal is up and the left down, compress the front to get a little air boost, then kind of "step over" the log as i pedal with the right... following the advice of my bf... does this sound right???


----------



## Cassafrass (Oct 17, 2010)

I can wheelie enough to clear smallish ledges/obstacles. Can't manny. Can't bunnyhop. Can shove my rear wheel and kinda fake a rear-wheelie/lift to clear an obstacle that's caught my rear wheel.


----------



## Miss Pink (Jun 22, 2011)

The wheelie was easy for me but the Bunny Hop and Manuals were a bit more challenging. Even now, manuals are still a bit of a challenge. My bunny hoping is quite good, but I can't manual for very long, perhaps about a few meters very not confidently perhaps.

I still struggle to find where is the best balance posy, how I should place my legs, do I need to push out with my feet and pull back on the bars while keeping my finger on the rear brake just incase...!?

I stupidly tried to do it on a skinny that was about 15cm in width and pranged rather badly, thank the mother that I was fully geared up. Poc = safe crash, sometimes.

With the bunny hops, currently I can clear an object roughly anywhere from low to 60cm high but speed is a factor for me as well as trail conditions.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

sorry to chime in (I know guys are not welcomed)

but anyway....sometimes having a bar with more rise gives you more leverage to lift the bars up...1 1/2 to 2 inches of rise in bar helps a lot

practice going off curbs....getting both wheels even...
you can do power stroke-using a hard quick pedal
speed and shifting weight back or pushing bike forward
or pushing down on suspension right before take off and popping off jump


----------



## tlevine (Aug 1, 2011)

For me it took riding trails that I had to put in the time to learn these things. Otherwise I would have to stop get off my bike and ruin my flow. But once I started it became like mini park obstacles and now I look for them! So I guess for me its time on the bike, pushing your tech ability. Although I could put some more time into manuals.


----------



## itsjosstime (Mar 28, 2011)

I know how to bunny hop even on my hardtail... but I suck at lifting my front wheel. I can only do it enough to get over logs or obstacles that require it...but I can't hold it enough for a wheelie... I'm dying to learn though hehe.


----------



## zazzafrazz (Apr 12, 2012)

Trek Dirt Series will be right here in Los Gatos for the first 2 weekends in May ! 
Probably have a few spots available- get them while you can it's only a few weeks away. I 'll be participating the first weekend. hope to see you there


----------



## gren737 (May 10, 2008)

I'm going to the second Los Gatos session!! Been 5 years since my last Dirt Series, I can't wait!


----------

